# Ordine: "Ecco come finirà il caso Donnarumma. E la famiglia..."



## Willy Wonka (14 Giugno 2017)

*Ordine: "Ecco come finirà il caso Donnarumma. E la famiglia..."*

Franco Ordine sulle colonne dell'edizione odierna de *Il Giornale*, 14 Giugno 2017, riporta quello che, secondo lui, sarà l'epilogo della vicenda Donnarumma. Secondo il giornalista, da sempre vicino alle questioni di Casa Milan, alla fine Gigio Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Lo firmerà, ma non subito. La sua risposta non arriverà né oggi né domani. La firma sul contratto sarà apposta infatti a fine mese. 
Ordine svela inoltre dei dettagli inediti sulla vita privata di Donnarumma. Non solo conferma che Gigio stia cercando casa in centro a Milano, ma anche che Donnarumma sta facendo trasferire tutta la sua famiglia da Castellammare di Stabia a Milano, fidanzata e mamma compresa. Un segnale da non sottovalutare.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2017)

Non so se alla fine firmerà ma il suo comportamento non lo dimenticherò facilmente.
Mi è scaduto totalmente a livello umano.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine sulle colonne dell'edizione odierna de *Il Giornale*, 14 Giugno 2017, riporta quello che, secondo lui, sarà l'epilogo della vicenda Donnarumma. Secondo il giornalista, da sempre vicino alle questioni di Casa Milan, alla fine Gigio Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Lo firmerà, ma non subito. La sua risposta non arriverà né oggi né domani. La firma sul contratto sarà apposta infatti a fine mese.
> Ordine svela inoltre dei dettagli inediti sulla vita privata di Donnarumma. Non solo conferma che Gigio stia cercando casa in centro a Milano, ma anche che Donnarumma sta facendo trasferire tutta la sua famiglia da Castellammare di Stabia a Milano, fidanzata e mamma compresa. Un segnale da non sottovalutare.



Questo deve trasferire tutto il suo circo all'Eurodisney, compresa la fidanzata nana ed il suino addestrato.


----------



## Black (14 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non so se alla fine firmerà ma il suo comportamento non lo dimenticherò facilmente.
> Mi è scaduto totalmente a livello umano.



esatto. Forse non se ne rende conto, ma la maggior parte dei tifosi non dimenticherà il suo comportamento. E se fino ad un paio di mesi fa si pensava potesse essere la bandiera del Milan per 20 anni, ora nessuno lo considera più in tale modo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Giugno 2017)

Puoi anche rinnovare.. Ma così non ci si comporta. 
Prendi esempio da Griezmann


----------



## Crox93 (14 Giugno 2017)

Speriamo rinnovi presto in modo di aver tempo di venderlo con calma


----------



## Milo (14 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Speriamo rinnovi presto in modo di aver tempo di venderlo con calma



Infatti, saremo contenti solo per questo, non per altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> esatto. Forse non se ne rende conto, ma la maggior parte dei tifosi non dimenticherà il suo comportamento. E se fino ad un paio di mesi fa si pensava potesse essere la bandiera del Milan per 20 anni, ora nessuno lo considera più in tale modo.



Donnarumma mi ha fatto sognare perchè era il ragazzo dalla faccia pulita, il campione che arrivava dalle giovanili per rinnovare i fasti dei maldini, dei costacurta. Sembrava tutto scritto. Una storia della quale avevamo maledettamente bisogno.
Ha rovinato tutto e nemmeno se ne rende conto.
Da donnarumma a dollarumma il passo è breve. Dall'amore all'indifferenza il passaggio è altrettanto breve.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2017)

L'unica possibilità di redenzione è la revoca di procura a Raiola. Solo in quel caso lo perdonerei. Le colpe di questa storia sono da imputare anche a Gigio ovviamente... Anche Nedved aveva come procuratore Raiola, ma è rimasto fedele alla Juventus.


----------



## Zagor (14 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Donnarumma mi ha fatto sognare perchè era il ragazzo dalla faccia pulita, il campione che arrivava dalle giovanili per rinnovare i fasti dei maldini, dei costacurta. Sembrava tutto scritto. Una storia della quale avevamo maledettamente bisogno.
> Ha rovinato tutto e nemmeno se ne rende conto.
> Da donnarumma a dollarumma il passo è breve. Dall'amore all'indifferenza il passaggio è altrettanto breve.



Amen.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2017)

Potrà anche rinnovare ma come me ha chiuso , esulterò per le parate ma finisce li .

Come uomo vale 0


----------



## vanbasten (14 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine sulle colonne dell'edizione odierna de *Il Giornale*, 14 Giugno 2017, riporta quello che, secondo lui, sarà l'epilogo della vicenda Donnarumma. Secondo il giornalista, da sempre vicino alle questioni di Casa Milan, alla fine Gigio Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Lo firmerà, ma non subito. La sua risposta non arriverà né oggi né domani. La firma sul contratto sarà apposta infatti a fine mese.
> Ordine svela inoltre dei dettagli inediti sulla vita privata di Donnarumma. Non solo conferma che Gigio stia cercando casa in centro a Milano, ma anche che Donnarumma sta facendo trasferire tutta la sua famiglia da Castellammare di Stabia a Milano, fidanzata e mamma compresa. Un segnale da non sottovalutare.



Raiola gli sta sistemando tutta la generazione donnarumma... che polli che siamo speriamo di farci almeno 70/80 milioni il prossimo anno..


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Donnarumma mi ha fatto sognare perchè era il ragazzo dalla faccia pulita, il campione che arrivava dalle giovanili per rinnovare i fasti dei maldini, dei costacurta. Sembrava tutto scritto. Una storia della quale avevamo maledettamente bisogno.
> Ha rovinato tutto e nemmeno se ne rende conto.
> Da donnarumma a dollarumma il passo è breve. Dall'amore all'indifferenza il passaggio è altrettanto breve.



per questo dico che restando al Milan , seppur con il rinnovo, il rapporto si è talmente rotto che sarebbe un'annata tragica sia per lui ma soprattutto per noi. Va venduto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questo deve trasferire tutto il suo circo all'Eurodisney, compresa la *fidanzata nana* ed il suino addestrato.



Flavio Insinna scorre potente dentro di te!

Scherzi a parte, sono d'accordo con Ordine.


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Donnarumma mi ha fatto sognare perchè era il ragazzo dalla faccia pulita, il campione che arrivava dalle giovanili per rinnovare i fasti dei maldini, dei costacurta. Sembrava tutto scritto. Una storia della quale avevamo maledettamente bisogno.
> Ha rovinato tutto e nemmeno se ne rende conto.
> Da donnarumma a dollarumma il passo è breve. Dall'amore all'indifferenza il passaggio è altrettanto breve.



C'hai ragione... per rimediare non bastano belle parole, serviranno prestazioni e veri sentimenti da parte sua nei prossimi anni...


----------



## unbreakable (15 Giugno 2017)

A me dispiace molto tutta questa vicenda..cioè in teoria se io giocassi nella squadra in cui tifo firmerei in bianco il giorno dopo..certo raiola c'è lha a morte con la nuova dirigenza ed ha contribuito a innalzare il clima di esasperazione tra i tifosi..non facendosi trovare..
Per me un portiere non è fondamentale..abbiamo vinto tutto con portieri non eccelsi..però Donnarumma se vuole essere la bandiera del milan deve prendere in mano la situazione se rinnova..magari ha qualche debito di riconoscenza..non so..forse non ha ancora la testa pronta..
Comunque è una vicenda molto triste per la nostra storia..gestita malissimo per noi tifosi forse benissimo per qualcun altro..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Giugno 2017)

Un vaso rotto è rotto.. 
E non sarà mai come prima


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Donnarumma mi ha fatto sognare perchè era il ragazzo dalla faccia pulita, il campione che arrivava dalle giovanili per rinnovare i fasti dei maldini, dei costacurta. Sembrava tutto scritto. Una storia della quale avevamo maledettamente bisogno.
> Ha rovinato tutto e nemmeno se ne rende conto.
> Da donnarumma a dollarumma il passo è breve. Dall'amore all'indifferenza il passaggio è altrettanto breve.


Caro Profeta, se posso permettermi, la mia valutazione vuole rimanere essenzialmente tecnica, ed ai miei occhi il ragazzo è stato ben identificato dagli autori di Topolino: Paperumma. I fatti dicono questo, allo stato. Migliorerà, senz'altro, nel corso del tempo, ma senz'altro il Milan intende pagare ora quasi cinque netti uno che merita l'appellativo del mitico settimanale della Disney.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Giugno 2017)

Non c'era per niente bisogno di tutto questo casino.
Tanto se il piano di rilancio del Milan da parte dei cinesi nei prossimi anni fallisse credo che Donnarumma avrebbe potuto chiedere la cessione anche in assenza di clausola e magari la sua cessione avrebbe potuto fare comodo anche al Milan.

Situazione gestita malissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Caro Profeta, se posso permettermi, la mia valutazione vuole rimanere essenzialmente tecnica, ed ai miei occhi il ragazzo è stato ben identificato dagli autori di Topolino: Paperumma. I fatti dicono questo, allo stato. Migliorerà, senz'altro, nel corso del tempo, ma senz'altro il Milan intende pagare ora quasi cinque netti uno che merita l'appellativo del mitico settimanale della Disney.



Puoi 'permetterti' sempre caro casnop!!! 
Hai perfettamente ragione ma noi tifosi abbiamo un bisogno quasi fisiologico di 'favole' e romanticismo in un mondo ormai mosso solo dal denaro.
Forse abbiamo ( almeno io l'ho fatto ) troppo sottovalutato la presenza di raiola in questa vicenda : l'eroe cattivo che uccide le favole.
Potrei paragonare raiola al 'nulla' che ovunque passa distrugge tutto trasportandolo nell'oblio, per chi ha seguito e amato da piccolo 'la storia infinita' sa a cosa mi riferisco.
I nostri sogni finiscono laddove inizia la presenza del raiola di turno.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (15 Giugno 2017)

Facciamolo rinnovare, la società è troppo nuova per permettersi una rottura con Donnarumma come prima presentazione.
Quando le acque si saranno calmate, magari dopo aver fatto almeno un paio di mercati importanti, potremo liberarcene.
Non dimentichiamo che gran parte dell' affetto verso Donnarumma deriva dal fatto di essere stato un raggio di luce nel buio, un futuro campione sbocciato per caso quando i campioni manco li vedevano col binocolo, un miraggio in un deserto di parametri zero, bidoni e polpette varie.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Giugno 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non c'era per niente bisogno di tutto questo casino.
> Tanto se il piano di rilancio del Milan da parte dei cinesi nei prossimi anni fallisse credo che Donnarumma avrebbe potuto chiedere la cessione anche in assenza di clausola e magari la sua cessione avrebbe potuto fare comodo anche al Milan.
> 
> Situazione gestita malissimo.



Il casino l'hanno voluto fortemente le vedove di Galliani. Fassone ha parlato apertamente del caso Donnarumma pochissimo, i cani sguinzagliati dalla cerchia dei polpettari invece ci scrive articoli ogni giorno. 
A me puzza che tutto fosse ampiamente premedito, col beneplacito del tontolotto.



Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Facciamolo rinnovare, la società è troppo nuova per permettersi una rottura con Donnarumma come prima presentazione.
> Quando le acque si saranno calmate, magari dopo aver fatto almeno un paio di mercati importanti, potremo liberarcene.
> *Non dimentichiamo che gran parte dell' affetto verso Donnarumma deriva dal fatto di essere stato un raggio di luce nel buio*, un futuro campione sbocciato per caso quando i campioni manco li vedevano col binocolo, un miraggio in un deserto di parametri zero, bidoni e polpette varie.



Se Conti o Silva, giusto per fare degli esempi, si riveleranno dei crack, di un portiere talentuoso ci fregherà ben poco.


----------



## Kaw (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine sulle colonne dell'edizione odierna de *Il Giornale*, 14 Giugno 2017, riporta quello che, secondo lui, sarà l'epilogo della vicenda Donnarumma. Secondo il giornalista, da sempre vicino alle questioni di Casa Milan, alla fine Gigio Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Lo firmerà, ma non subito. La sua risposta non arriverà né oggi né domani. La firma sul contratto sarà apposta infatti a fine mese.
> Ordine svela inoltre dei dettagli inediti sulla vita privata di Donnarumma. Non solo conferma che Gigio stia cercando casa in centro a Milano, ma anche che Donnarumma sta facendo trasferire tutta la sua famiglia da Castellammare di Stabia a Milano, fidanzata e mamma compresa. Un segnale da non sottovalutare.


Ahahahahahahahaahahah...

Sempre ben informato il buon Ordine...


----------



## Milanista (15 Giugno 2017)

Grandissimo Ordine


----------



## Serginho (15 Giugno 2017)

Ordine sempre sul pezzo (di bamba).
"Bacca nun ce ven!!!" Cit.


----------

